
Tesla Hires Jim Keller as Vice President of Autopilot Hardware Engineering - stevewilhelm
http://electrek.co/2016/01/28/tesla-jim-keller-apple-processor-architect-2/
======
Animats
They hired a CPU designer. Tesla's going to design their own CPU? That's not
the problem with their "autopilot".

~~~
aerovistae
I'm sure Tesla has little to no understanding of what they need or how to
improve their product. They're probably just throwing darts in the dark,
HOPING something works.

~~~
cloudwalking
What makes you sure of this? Does something in their execution thus far
indicate "little to no understanding of what they need or how to improve their
product"? To me it seems quite the opposite, so I'm curious what you are
seeing.

~~~
mkohlmyr
He was almost certainly being sarcastic.

